# command with just one letter



## rarabara

this verb's (وفى) command form is possible with just one letter for second masculine pronoun.
because the jussive is :  لم تفِ and thus when we drop ت then the remaining just one letter becomes a command form as in this sample:
فِ بلوعد means : fulfill your (s.masculine) promise!
and is not this a bit strange? (if there was nothing else (except فِ), would the command still be valid?)


----------



## Ali Smith

No stranger than قِ or لِ.


----------



## rarabara

Ali Smith said:


> No stranger than قِ or لِ.


checking wiktionary , I found (that you might have mentioned) وقى and ولى verbs. (But the second verb is not confirmed)
if this is so, right. I wonder the same whether just one letter is valid for command.
I reunderstand that context is almost everything in Arabic.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

rarabara said:


> checking wiktionary , I found (that you might have mentioned) وقى and ولى verbs. (But the second verb is not confirmed)
> if this is so, right. I wonder the same whether just one letter is valid for command.
> I reunderstand that context is almost everything in Arabic.


Would be better if you attach هاء السكت for single-letter imperatives. فِهْ instead of فِ.


----------



## rarabara

HotIcyDonut said:


> فِهْ instead of فِ.


hi, 
does this mean "fulfill it" ?
or I confused something.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

rarabara said:


> hi,
> does this mean "fulfill it" ?
> or I confused something.


It's not a pronoun serving as a direct object. It's a specific kind of letter ha with sukoon that might be attached to single-letter imperatives. Example is verb وعى. Its sing. masc. imperative is عِ. You can say عِ حديثًا or it could as well be عِهْ حديثًا. It's only attachable to masculine singular imperatives (if they're single-letter) and not attachable to feminine singular or dual or plural imperatives (those are not single-letter, so you can't, for example, say عيه حديثًا instead of عي حديثًا with sing. fem. imperative, or عوه حديثًا instead of عوا حديثًا with plural imperative). This ha is always with sukoon هْ while the pronoun is هُ, so don't confuse.


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> I wonder the same whether just one letter is valid for command.
> I reunderstand that context is almost everything in Arabic.


Yes it is if it was followed by something, for example: عِ الكلام, but if it wasn’t then it should be followed by هاء السكت. However, you can add هاء السكت even if it was followed by something, some linguists believe you should anyway.



HotIcyDonut said:


> It's a specific kind of letter ha with sukoon that might be attached to single-letter imperatives.


Not just that.



HotIcyDonut said:


> It's only attachable to masculine singular imperatives (if they're single-letter) and not attachable to feminine singular or dual or plural imperatives


I’ve never read such rules. Of course not hearing of them doesn’t mean they don’t exist but it seems to me that there may be more to it, the use of هاء السكت in the Quran is not limited to this.

Note that هاء السكت is not pronounced, it’s only used to make sure that the حركة on the last letter is pronounced.


----------



## rarabara

hi,
thank you very much, but both of you did not mention the duty of هاء السكت. may I ask; what is that?
does its duty consist of just an appearance or availability , or maybe it eases to understand that it was command particle ( verb)?


----------



## Mahaodeh

The point of it is to make sure the حركة on the last letter pronounced even when the letter is the last one spoken. As you might know, in Arabic one does not pronounce the last حركة in speech, but when the whole sentence is فِ you really need to pronounce the كسرة, so it’s written فِه and thus the last letter becomes the هاء, and accordingly you need to pronounce the كسرة.

Take for example سورة الحاقّة, aya 19 and 20: فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا *كِتَابِيَهْ* (١٩) إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلَاقٍ *حِسَابِيَهْ* (٢٠) ل
In these two cases, that are repeated in aya 25, 26, and 29, the aya ends with ياء النسبة, hence it would normally be read kitabi and Hisabi without pronouncing the فتحة as the two words are the end of the aya, but it is required here that the فتحة is pronounced as in: kitabia and Hisabia, so the هاء is added.

Now this might be a special case, I can’t be sure, but I do believe that this is a case where هاء السكت is allowed جائز but not compulsory واجب.


----------



## rarabara

Mahaodeh said:


> The point of it is to make sure the حركة on the last letter pronounced even when the letter is the last one spoken. As you might know, in Arabic one does not pronounce the last حركة in speech, but when the whole sentence is فِ you really need to pronounce the كسرة, so it’s written فِه and thus the last letter becomes the هاء, and accordingly you need to pronounce the كسرة.


now it's almost complete , thank you.


Mahaodeh said:


> Take for example سورة الحاقّة, aya 19 and 20: فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَءُوا *كِتَابِيَهْ* (١٩) إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلَاقٍ *حِسَابِيَهْ* (٢٠) ل


actually I was not aware with that up to now. I passed this sura many times but did not know that. what is more, at last points I was adding shadda to ya, hisabiyyah & kitabiyyah (i.e:gemination).


----------



## Mahaodeh

rarabara said:


> at last points I was adding shadda to ya, hisabiyyah & kitabiyyah (i.e:gemination).


No, there is no gemination.


----------



## rarabara

Hi once again, after revising/rereading the section I realised that such verbs contained two weak letters. so, is this case caused by this occasion?
once it is assimilated , we already drop one letter , but if that one is defective at the same time, then ...?

_explanation: 

the command form is available in Arabic for only 5 pronouns. for the second masculine singular pronoun, for instance , for وفى ر verb , the jussive form is لم تف , and the command form will be consctructed via dropping ت letter. thus the just one letter is being command verb (particle). 

I could not respond one question here: the command form was being constructed for defective verbs by adding a prefix إ  ا or , أ (after dropping ت) (this means; I ask whether إفِ  works in the same function ?) 
(? )_


----------



## HotIcyDonut

rarabara said:


> Hi once again, after revising/rereading the section I realised that such verbs contained two weak letters. so, is this case caused by this occasion?
> once it is assimilated , we already drop one letter , but if that one is defective at the same time, then ...?
> 
> _explanation:
> 
> the command form is available in Arabic for only 5 pronouns. for the second masculine singular pronoun, for instance , for وفى ر verb , the jussive form is لم تف , and the command form will be consctructed via dropping ت letter. thus the just one letter is being command verb (particle).
> 
> I could not respond one question here: the command form was being constructed for defective verbs by adding a prefix إ  ا or , أ (after dropping ت) (this means; I ask whether إفِ  works in the same function ?)
> (? )_


Doubly Weak Verbs (اللَّفِيف) - Fluent Arabic


----------



## rarabara

HotIcyDonut said:


> Doubly Weak Verbs (اللَّفِيف) - Fluent Arabic


I think that there was no_ extra _information (this page confirms the previous information/knowledge but does not provide additional information) .So , can we say that my last idea was invalid?

_I was thinking something like this: it would be optional to construct the command form either by referring the last letter i.e. defective verb) or first letter (i.e. assimilated verb))_


----------



## HotIcyDonut

rarabara said:


> I think that there was no_ extra _information (this page confirms the previous information/knowledge but does not provide additional information) .So , can we say that my last idea was invalid?
> 
> _I was thinking something like this: it would be optional to construct the command form either by referring the last letter i.e. defective verb) or first letter (i.e. assimilated verb))_


If you mean that you inquire about the possibility of having an alternative form of imperative, with alif, then no, you don't. It goes without alif.


----------



## rarabara

HotIcyDonut said:


> If you mean that you inquire about the possibility of having an alternative form of imperative, with alif, then no, you don't. It goes without alif.


yeah , yes I was asking that one. that enquiry is complete now. Thanks


----------



## wriight

To clarify, the ٱ is only added out of necessity when we need a way to stop a word from beginning with two consonant sounds in a row (i.e. from beginning with a saakin letter followed by another letter). For example, the ٱ at the start of اُكْتُب is only there to stop the word from beginning with كْتـ. But if the first letter of a word has a harakah, then ٱ has no purpose — the word already doesn't start with two consonants in a row. That's why we just say e.g. قُل and عَجِّل instead of ٱقُل and ٱعَجِّل, and it's also why we don't need to say ٱفِ.


----------



## Romeel

rarabara said:


> this verb's (وفى) command form is possible with just one letter for second masculine pronoun.
> because the jussive is :  لم تفِ and thus when we drop ت then the remaining just one letter becomes a command form as in this sample:
> فِ بلوعد means : fulfill your (s.masculine) promise!
> and is not this a bit strange? (if there was nothing else (except فِ), would the command still be valid?)


فِ *بالوعد*
كذلك نستطيع القول
عِ ما تقول
قِ نفسك من الهلاك


----------

